# Mein Mini mit Bachlauf



## kleenerMicha (19. Juli 2009)

So, nun möcht ich euch mal meinen Teich vorstellen. 
Vor einiger Zeit bin ich umgezogen und habe nun eine kleine Terrasse, an die ein ca. 10m² breiter Grünstreifen angrenzt. Am Anfang war der so mit __ Efeu verwuchert, das nur noch der Abriss half. Die ganze Fläche neu zu bepflanzen war mir zu doof also was tun  ? Na klar, ein Teich! 

Und das ist daraus geworden:


              
Gesamtansicht nach dem Bau

 
Der Teich heute, schön zu sehen die Miniteichrose

 
Der Bachlauf mit Kiesbecken,
dient hier als Filter

 
Die Quelle.... Der grüne Ring unterhalb des
Wasserfalls dient als Spritzschutz, der Wasserverlust ohne war viel zu hoch, wird evtl noch durch eine Plexigls-Röhre ersetzt....

 
Und mein ganzer Stolz.... 

Im Moment ist der Teich durch diverse Umbauarbeiten leider etwas verschmutzt, aber ich hoffe es gefällt euch trotzdem....


----------



## niri (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Hi Micha,

:willkommen im Forum!

Deine Miniteich-Anlage  ist dir sehr gut gelungen, alles ist gut durchdacht  und der Wasserspeier tres chic. 

Aaaber ich würde im Teich selbst noch viiiiel mehr Pflanzen einsetzen  und die Seerose so weit wie möglich von der Bachmündung platzieren, sie mag das bewegte Wasser und die Spritzer nicht gerne. Um die schwarzen Ränder des Beckens würde sich __ Pfennigkraut gut machen und mit der Zeit die Ränder völllig überdecken.

LG
Ina


----------



## kleenerMicha (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Danke dir für das Lob Ina und die Willkommensgrüße! Also du meinst das __ Pfennigkraut außerhalb am Teichrand pflanzen? Mehr Pflanzen da hast du natürlich völlig recht, aber nehm ich den Fischen dadurch nicht zuviel Platz weg? Und was würdet Ihr mir denn empfehlen für Pflanzen? 

Gruß Micha


----------



## niri (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Hi Micha,

ja, das __ Pfennigkraut kannst du außerhalb am Teichrand pflanzen, auch im schmalen Sumpfzonenbereich im Teich kann es wachsen. Für diesen Sumpfzonenring um den Teich (innen) eignen sich allerlei Sumpfpflanzen, z.B. Tannenwedel, Irisarten, __ Kalmus, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Bachbunge usw.

Für die gängigen Teichfische ist dein Teich leider zu klein . Im Sommer könntest du aber ein Paar Guppies oder __ Macropoden (Macropodus opercularis) drin halten, die ab dem frühen Herbst wieder in ein eingefahrenes Aquarium gehören.

Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und co. sind auch wichtig, sie wirken wassereinigend und spenden Sauerstoff.

LG
Ina


----------



## kleenerMicha (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Öhm... Ich hab doch schon 3 Fische drin.... 
Die heißen Shibunki, eine Kreuzung aus Koi und __ Goldfisch, im Zooladen haben die mir gesagt das 3 ok sind für die Teichgröße....


----------



## niri (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Hi Micha,

die Zooläden verkaufen leider solche Fische auch für Kleinstteiche, die wollen nur verkaufen :evil . __ Shubunkin werden ca. 30 cm groß, ich würde sie an deiner Stelle zurück zum Händler bringen oder jemandem mit einem großen Teich geben, deine 150 Liter sind definitiv zu wenig für diese Fische.

LG
Ina


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

hallo micha,
ganz davon abgesehen, dass in 150 l gar kein fisch reingehört... haben die im laden auch gesagt, dass du die 3 im winter in einem eisblock eingefroren anschauen kannst? :evil


----------



## snoopy3274 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Hallöchen Micha,

oh man dein Mini ist echt klasse geworden  


Deinen Beitrag hätte ich 2 Wochen früher gebraucht, denn ich habe hier im Forum genau nach sowas gesucht.
Ich habe nämlich auch nur so ein kleines (vielleicht ein bisschen größer) Stück
Wiese, aber so in der Art, hier im Forum nichts gefunden. 
Durch ein neues Thema haben mir aber viele geholfen, und ich bin schon recht weit gekommen, will hoffen morgen wird er fertig, stelle morgen dann auch mal ein paar Bilder hinein. (ein paar sind schon drin Bachlauf bei 300l)
Mit den Fischen, war bei uns auch so eine Frage, es ist ein 300l Becken, und man schrieb mir hier im Forum, daß ich auf keinen Fall Fische hineinsetzten sollte, denn was sie vorne essen kommt hinten wieder raus  und ohne Filter sei das nur duch Pflanzen nicht sauber zu halten, aber für mich ist das mein aller erster Teich, hattest du schon mal einen?
Der Wasserspeier ist ja super, wie funktioniert denn sowas?   

Viele liebe Grüße 
Marion


----------



## kleenerMicha (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

So bin nun mal wieder auf Arbeit und hab mit Begeisterung eure Beiträge gelesen,ersmal vielen Dank dafür! Ich bin selber stolz auf meinen Mini, denn ich habe früher nur Aquarien gehabt, das hier war mein allererstes Projekt! Und glaubt mir,hätte ich mehr Platz, dann würd ich das ganze Gelände bei mir in ein Wassergrundstück verwandeln... So, nun aber wieder zum Thema zurück... Also, der Wasserspeier ist von der Technik her genauso wie jeder andere auch, nur das er ein Unikat ist.... D.h., diesen Vogel gibt es nur 1x, besteht aus geschweißtem Edelstahl und einem Kern aus echtem Granit, demenstprechend kannst du dir vorstellen was sowas kostet.... Tja und um meine Fische tut es mir leid, wenn es hier jemanden gibt der sie gerne haben möchte der melde sich bitte bei mir... *heul* ...


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Hi Micha,

welchen Postleitzahlenbereich bewohnen den die 
3 Shubunkins ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## katja (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

guten morgen!
finde ich klasse micha, dass du deinen tieren zuliebe handeln willst 
leider ist nicht jeder so verantwortungsbewusst...... 
aber bei dem verkäufer könntest du nochmal vorbeigehen und ihm nen schönen gruß von mir bestellen


----------



## Bibo-30 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

hallo....deine Mini-Teichlandschaft ist echt schön geworden.  und Du wirst sehen, wie schnell sich da von selbst Tiere ansiedeln


----------



## kleenerMicha (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> welchen Postleitzahlenbereich bewohnen den die
> 3 Shubunkins ?
> ...



Die 3 wohnen in 26603 Aurich .....

Gruß Micha


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

hallo Micha,

schade, das ist für einen Umzug zu mir zu weit,
vielleicht findet sich ja jemand in der Nähe...
oder Du baust einen neuen Teich mit ordentlich
Kubikmeter 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## kleenerMicha (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Tja, wenn ich den Platz hätte dann würd ich mir auch gerne nen größeren Teich buddeln aber ich hab nur ne Terrasse mit ca 9 m² Rasenfläche dran, da ist leider nix zu machen  ...


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

9 Quadratmeter hört sich doch gut an, da brauchst
Du nicht mehr Rasen mähen


----------



## kleenerMicha (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Nee, die ganze Fläche voll Wasser laufen lassen geht nicht, da wird mein Vermieter wohl nicht so ganz einverstanden sein mit... Aber mal schauen, verdoppeln könnte gradeso noch klappen vom Platz her....


----------



## etaine (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

hallo micha,
ich kann mich nur anschliessen; gut und sehr verantwortungsvoll, dass du auf den rat hörst, die fische artgerecht umzusiedeln. man liest hier auch häufig: "ja, aber..." und dann kommen hahnebüchene argumente, warum sich deren fische in badwannentemperaturen im sommer genauso wohl fühlen, wie im eiswürfelbad im winter. und so manch einer führt noch ins feld, er brächte es aus reiner liebe zum gerade erworbenen tier nicht fertig, sich von ihm wieder zu trennen und hofft wohl auf ein ebenso geartetes gefühl seines büchsenfisches.
und deswegen nochmal. super, dass von dir im sinne des tierschutzes kein "ja, aber.." zu lesen ist. es gibt ja genug "fischteichler" hier. vielleicht findet sich auch schon bald einer. poste es doch mal extra.

mit dem __ pfennigkraut am rand, wird, wie ina gesagt hat, der unschöne schwarze rand des fertigteiches bald verschwinden. das zeug wuchert ins wasser und von der anderen seite wieder raus, wenn es sein muss. ich hab meinen fertigmini erst im mai angelegt und bin mittlerweilen alle zwei wochen am pfennigkraut einstutzen, da es im teich auch unter wasser einen teppich bildet. aber bei einem kleinem teich ist das kein problem. die vorteile überwiegen. ich hab hier auf den schlauen rat der erfahrenen teichler gehört und  genügend sumpf- und schwimmpflanzen gesetzt und mein teich ist klar, obwohl viele blätter ins wasser fallen und ich sie nicht immer sofort erwisch.

viel spass mit dem teich und viel glück bei der suche nach ner neuen fischheimat
doris


----------



## kleenerMicha (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Tja, ich werde mich dann schweren Herzens von meinen Fischi´s trennen und schwenke um auf ein Biotop... evtl wird der Teich noch vergrößert, mal schauen, erstmal werd ich mich jetzt mit Pflanzen eindenken und den Teich richtig bepflanzen.


----------



## snoopy3274 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Micha,

ja das mit den Fischen ist so eine Sache, ich war heute auch im Zoo Geschäft, und meine Kinder wollen unbedingt jeder einen Fisch hineinsetzten, und so sind sie zum Verkäufer hin und glatt sagt der "ist doch kein Problem" die Kinder sind natürlich direkt zu mir und zeigten mir dann sogar noch "Mini-Kois" (habe hier gelesen, gibt es garnicht) würden nur bis 10cm groß und man könnte sie im kleinen Teich halten, so mußte ich dann hingehen und meine Kinder wieder vom gegenteil überzeugen, ich habe sie hier im Forum lesen lassen, und jetzt will ich hoffen, daß das Thema vom Tisch ist.
Unser Teich ist heute fertig geworden, hier mal 3 Bilder.

Viele liebe Grüße
Marion


----------



## snoopy3274 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Die Bilder


----------



## kleenerMicha (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Wow, der ist auch sehr schön geworden,  !!!
Euer Mini hat sogar ne Sumpfzone wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, wie habt ihr das denn gemacht, war die an der Schale schon mit dran  ? Und noch ne Frage: Wie groß ist der Teich und wie breit ist bei euch der Abstand zwischen der Wand und dem Bordstein? Meine Terasse sieht ganz ähnlich aus, deswegen frag ich .... 

Die Seerose würde ich aber ganz nach unten setzen und weiter weg vom Bachlauf .....

Gruß Micha


----------



## snoopy3274 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Micha,

war gerade unten, und habe die Seerose nach ganz unten gesetzt, habe gesehen, da kommt schon das nächste Blatt und das nach 3 Tagen, wow.
Du hast richtig gesehen, wir haben eine Sumpfzone, die war schon am Fertigteich dran, das ist ein 300l Becken, Sumpfzone, Flachzone, Tiefzone.
Natrürlich habe ich auch gleich für die gemessen, der Fertigzeich hat folgende Maße 1,60m x 140m und ist in der Tiefzone 50cm Tief, vom Randstein sind wir 12cm weg geblieben, und von der Mauer 26cm, weil unter dem Blumenkorb ist ja noch unser Filter versteckt.
Haben die Schale nicht aus dem Baumarkt, sondern aus dem Tierfachhandel.

Ich will hoffen, ich konnte dir damit weiterhelfen.
LG 
Marion


----------



## kleenerMicha (28. Juni 2011)

*Meine Mini´s 2011*

Ich krame mal diesen alten Beitrag von mir hoch, dann muß ich keinen neuen aufmachen und es bleibt zusammenhängend....

Mittlerweile sind 2 Jahre vergangen und mein erster Mini wurde in diesem Jahr 2x erweitert. Der gesamte Umbau im Vergleich zu 2009 war leider notwendig geworden, da mein lieber Herr Ex-Nachbar unbedingt nen neuen Zaun wollte und festgestellt hat, das der alte zu weit auf seinem Grundstück stand 

Ich laß mal ein paar Bilder sprechen:

 
Der "Hauptteich" heute ... Grade hat
die Seerose seine erste Blüte geöffnet 
Rechts in der Bildmitte sieht man den 
Überlauf aus dem 90l - Kübel, der im nächsten
Bild zu sehen ist.

 
ein 90l - Kübel, der von oben durch einen kleinen
Bachlauf gespeist wird.

  
Hier sieht man das Kiesbecken, das unterirdisch
vom Überlauf des 20l - Kübels gespeist wird. Dieser wird
mittels Bypass wie der Bacbhlauf mit Wasser aus dem
Hauptbecken befüllt.

 
Gesamtübersicht der ganzen Anlage, Fassungs-
vermögen ca. 300l


 
Seerosenblüte heute 


An Pflanzen habe ich mittlerweile __ Bachbunge, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, Nadelsimse, Blutweiderrich, Sumpfschwertlilie, Tannenwedel, diverse __ Binsen , __ Froschlöffel, Gauklerblume, __ Lippenmäulchen und noch 3 Pflanzen in der Uferzone, wo ich den Namen nicht mehr weiß ...


----------



## Trillian (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*



snoopy3274 schrieb:


> Hallöchen Micha,
> 
> oh man dein Mini ist echt klasse geworden
> 
> ...


Daran kann ich mich wortwörtlich anschliessen, wir haben nämlich auch nur eine 150l Pfütze und wollten einen Bachlauf dazu machen..... so wie Dus gemacht hast gefällts mir richtig gut! Mir schienen diese fertigen Bachlaufschalen allerdings immer eine Nummer zu groß.... naja, jetzt haben wirs anders gemacht, kannst Dir mal meinen Thread dazu anschaun  Hast Du eigentlich 2 Pumpen, eine für den Bachlauf und eine für den Wasserspeier? oder läuft das über eine Art Dreiwegehahn?


----------



## kleenerMicha (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Hey Trillian,

Danke für euer Lob! 



> Hast Du eigentlich 2 Pumpen, eine für den Bachlauf und eine für den Wasserspeier? oder läuft das über eine Art Dreiwegehahn?



Ich habe 2 Pumpen. Eine, die einerseits den Bachlauf und auf der anderen Seite meinen 20l- Kübel speist und eine kleine Wasserspielpumpe, die den Vogel und den "Bambus" -Speier mit Wasser versorgt. Beide Pumpen wurden mittels T-Stücken erweitert, sodas diese mehrere Quellen speisen können (in meinem Fall jeweils 2). Bei der großen Pumpe habe ich auf jeder Seite noch jeweils einen Kugelhahn dazwischen, so das ich die Durchlaufgeschwindigkeit optimal regeln kann.


----------



## witch127 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Kann mich nur anschließen! Du hast auf engstem Raum wirklich was Tolles geschaffen!


----------



## Piddel (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Hallo Micha,

sehr schöne Anlage - echt 

Soll es bei 300 L bleiben  ....Deko-Ideen hast Du ja reichlich.


----------



## kleenerMicha (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mein Mini mit Bachlauf*

Dankeschön!



Piddel schrieb:


> Soll es bei 300 L bleiben  ....Deko-Ideen hast Du ja reichlich.



Wenn ich mehr Platz hätte, dann wäre dort sicher schon größeres entstanden


----------

